# The Word on PAXTON



## b40361 (Oct 13, 2015)

All guys im sick of the bashing the hating the slander all of it......Where was all this when they were on the board??????but yet the min they came off everybody jumps in BS.....Im going to make this short and sweet, I am a top nationally ranked raw bench presser in 4 different organzations.....so to me its a numbers games plain and simple either you increase your weight or your weight decreases or it stays the same thats it one of those three ways....now i just fininshed wk 12 of my sixteen week cycle........and from may to this pat weekened my bench increased 45 pounds yea you read that correctly.......At the stage i compete at hell putting 5 or 10 on your max means the world......and the only gear  i am running is paxton......i also have been blasting and cruising the last 4 years well my last 8 weeks of my cruise i started using paxton so  there is no way there gear is fake or bunk or underdosed........casuse if it had i would have crashed hard


----------



## twisted (Oct 13, 2015)

Well if your just hearin this now than maybe you havent been payin attention ....multiple members done labs and proved there test was under ....if you went up 45lbs benchin with there gear then that means you should double that with properly dosed gear ....

but hey if you like it and you feel its workin for you then do your thing and continue to grow brother


----------



## Riles (Oct 13, 2015)

twisted said:


> Well if your just hearin this now than maybe you havent been payin attention ....multiple members done labs and proved there test was under ....if you went up 45lbs benchin with there gear then that means you should double that with properly dosed gear ....
> 
> but hey if you like it and you feel its workin for you then do your thing and continue to grow brother



Good luck Twisted, but nobody wants to hear it, Not much to do at this point but sit back and watch the train wreck and wait for the "how come nobody said anything threads"


oh ya, Welcome to IMF


----------



## twisted (Oct 13, 2015)

Riles said:


> Good luck Twisted, but nobody wants to hear it, Not much to do at this point but sit back and watch the train wreck and wait for the "how come nobody said anything threads"
> 
> 
> oh ya, Welcome to IMF



Oh yeah the dreadful "how come nobody said anything thread".....


----------



## b40361 (Oct 13, 2015)

Maybe I was lucky and i got the good stuff.......I wont drop names but i another brother on this board who competes at a high level in both bodybuilding and powerlifting that uses paxton and loves it.......


----------



## twisted (Oct 14, 2015)

b40361 said:


> Maybe I was lucky and i got the good stuff.......I wont drop names but i another brother on this board who competes at a high level in both bodybuilding and powerlifting that uses paxton and loves it.......



Maybe you did .....or there hit and miss idk ....hey if works for you great brother ...


----------

